# Compatibilité disque dur OS et téléviseur



## matt houston (30 Juin 2022)

Bonjour 

Je me permets de vous contacter car j’ai besoin de l’aide de professionnels comme vous concernant la compatibilité des disque dur 
Si je ne suis pas sur le bon forum ou si le sujet a déjà été traité je vous prie de bien vouloir m’en excuser.

Savez si de nos jours ils existent des téléviseurs compatibles avec des disques durs qui reconnaît n’importe quel type de formatage (macOS, exfaf, fat32, etc…)
Et capable de lire des vidéos de n’importe quel format (mkv, mp4, etc..) sans limite de taille de fichier, (ex 2go max) et sans saccade du au kbs elevee

D’avance merci pour votre aide et votre compréhension 

Bien cordialement


----------



## JLB21 (30 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

La locution '*n'importe quel*' est sans doute irréaliste.
Mais la plupart des téléviseurs actuels lisent les principaux formats vidéo/audio et acceptent les principaux systèmes de fichier.

Cela varie selon les marques, c'est quelque chose à vérifier lors de l'achat.

Ainsi, mon dernier téléviseur de marque Sonny accepte en connexion USB2/USB3 :

les systèmes de fichiers FAT16, FAT32 et NTFS, les deux derniers cités acceptant des fichiers au-delà de 2 Go, mais pas macOS,
les principaux containers vidéo : avi, asf, mp4, mkv, webM, PS, TS,
les principaux codecs audio : wav, mp3, wma, flac, aac

Sinon, comme l'AppleTV ne possède pas de prise USB, on peut acquérir pour très peu cher une passerelle Androïd.
J'ai pour le cas où une petite box de ce type.


----------



## JLB21 (30 Juin 2022)

Je voudrais corriger une petite erreur : des 3 formats de fichiers lus par ma TV, seul le NTFS permet les fichiers supérieurs à 2 Go.
Pour formater depuis le Mac, il suffit d'acquérir un petit utilitaire comme Microsoft NTFS pour Mac.


----------



## Locke (30 Juin 2022)

Avec ma Sony Bravia, le format exFAT ne pose pas de problème.


----------

